# essential oils vs fragrance oils



## NOLAGal (Feb 14, 2017)

I am wondering it anyone uses fragrance oils in their bath bombs and what are the negatives of doing so?  Is using synthetic oils in the bath bad? I've found so many scents that I would like to try that smell sooo good but its fragrance oils. I've also noticed some other bath bombs list in their ingredients "fragrance" I assume that is because they used fragrance oils? 

Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 14, 2017)

I use EO/FO's in mine with no issues.   I can get scents that aren't available in EO's.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 14, 2017)

Not everyone can use Essentials all essential oils, so I use both EO's and FO's. I for one, cannot use fir, evergreen etc EO's due to allergies, but have no problems with synthetics


----------



## LilyJo (Feb 14, 2017)

Lush and most other larger scale manufacturers use a combination of EO and FO so as long as they are skin safe it should be ok.


----------



## icg (Feb 14, 2017)

The fragrance oils I use are really just blends of both EOs and FOs. The supplier should give a description of the product and whether it is safe for application on certain body parts, its usage rates, animal ingredients, or if it has phthalates. Fragrance oils are found in almost all products and usually if they just put 'fragrance' in the ingredients, it's probably just FOs or some sort of blend. What I've noticed with fragrance oils is that some of them disappear quickly or require a lot more for heavy scenting so you really have to get to know the fragrance before using them. EOs tend to be much stronger and should be used at a much lower rate.


----------



## TBandCW (Feb 19, 2017)

I use both, but mainly fo's as there are more to choose from.  Every once in a while I get a "purist" that won't buy anything that has fo's.  Has to be eo's!  Thats fine, I just steer them to the products that I make with just eo's.


----------

